# Boulevard RR - any experience? How is it?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I am thinking about entering, probably the 35+ race and using it more or less as a training ride to gauge fitness and have some fun. Anyone do this race? Looks like it has a decent climb from the elevation profile in the flier, but I am wondering from those who've raced it how much of a factor the climb is and how tough the course is. 

Thanks in advance for any experiences or input.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Kristatos said:


> I am thinking about entering, probably the 35+ race and using it more or less as a training ride to gauge fitness and have some fun. Anyone do this race? Looks like it has a decent climb from the elevation profile in the flier, but I am wondering from those who've raced it how much of a factor the climb is and how tough the course is.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any experiences or input.


Plan on cold condiitions, like snow/sleet/rain.

35+ should be blazing fast as all the Masters have learned that the P1,2 is usually a legit feild with some NRC guys showing up to blow out some cobwebs.

If you aren't on form, it'll certainly be a training ride as you'll likely be ushered to the autobus by lap 2.

Enjoy!
-SD


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*is the 35 plus*

2 laps or 3
there are 2 climbs, can be tough at race pace
the first descent is a bomber if memory serves me right
last year freezing rain, yes?
35 plus = FAST


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

From the flier it looks like 35+ is 3 laps. I've never been on those roads before and from the course profile it's obvious there's some climbing but I'm not sure what kind of climbing. Is it a climb that is mostly done on the big-ring and a rouler can hold on or is it a steep rhythm climb that frags the entire group? Just curious. 

It's not clear if my new race bike will even be ready by then and I'm not sure I want to race on my only current road rig but if I get the bike in time I may give it a shot. The cold weather doesn't bother me, the FAST pace may depending on how many miles I can get in the next few weeks and how fast I can drop some weight. I've got no problem with getting my rear handed to me in a race though - nothing like a good beat-down as a motivation source.



atpjunkie said:


> 2 laps or 3
> there are 2 climbs, can be tough at race pace
> the first descent is a bomber if memory serves me right
> last year freezing rain, yes?
> 35 plus = FAST


----------



## mpapet (Dec 2, 2009)

Kristatos said:


> ... frags the entire group? Just curious.
> 
> It's not clear if my new race bike will even be ready by then...


We aren't talking Hors category, but you bet there's fragging. Kaboom is a sound frequently heard at the back of the group on that circuit.

Then your string of conditionals gets too long for me. Let it pass.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Lots of rainy days in the forecast between now and Feb 6.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the second climb*



Kristatos said:


> From the flier it looks like 35+ is 3 laps. I've never been on those roads before and from the course profile it's obvious there's some climbing but I'm not sure what kind of climbing. Is it a climb that is mostly done on the big-ring and a rouler can hold on or is it a steep rhythm climb that frags the entire group? Just curious.
> 
> It's not clear if my new race bike will even be ready by then and I'm not sure I want to race on my only current road rig but if I get the bike in time I may give it a shot. The cold weather doesn't bother me, the FAST pace may depending on how many miles I can get in the next few weeks and how fast I can drop some weight. I've got no problem with getting my rear handed to me in a race though - nothing like a good beat-down as a motivation source.


is long and taxing and has a rather steep pitch at the end
neither climb is 'difficult' they are tougher than hell at race pace
you get a bunch of 'on form' elite triathletes mixed in with the cyclists
if you are presently worried about mileage and weight then let me say I'm glad you have no issues with getting a beat down

last year
http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...now-and-only-dried-out-a-bit-by-the-end_87405

first climb is 3 miles @ 6%


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very hard race. Not a climber? forgid-id!


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes it's a hard race, but very epic. Totally worth it IMO. Should be a good year for it.

Biased? Maybe b/c I'm the race director  If you guys/gals have questions, e-mail me @ [email protected]

Thanks! and I'll see you all there.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

35+ ?

Keep in mind, if Armstrong, Hincapie, Jens Voight, etc, were to retire and race for "fun", they'd be in Masters 35+. 

That's a hard category.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Kristatos said:


> From the flier it looks like 35+ is 3 laps. I've never been on those roads before and from the course profile it's obvious there's some climbing but I'm not sure what kind of climbing. Is it a climb that is mostly done on the big-ring and a rouler can hold on or is it a steep rhythm climb that frags the entire group? Just curious.
> 
> It's not clear if my new race bike will even be ready by then and I'm not sure I want to race on my only current road rig but if I get the bike in time I may give it a shot. The cold weather doesn't bother me, the FAST pace may depending on how many miles I can get in the next few weeks and how fast I can drop some weight. I've got no problem with getting my rear handed to me in a race though - nothing like a good beat-down as a motivation source.


It's long sustained climbing. Nothing too steep but it is plenty long that already on the first lap you'll curse the day your father laid eyes on your mother. the climbs determines the race completely.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

tom_h said:


> 35+ ?
> 
> Keep in mind, if Armstrong, Hincapie, Jens Voight, etc, were to retire and race for "fun", they'd be in Masters 35+.
> 
> That's a hard category.


Yeah
Go with cat 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## unclesam1973 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cats 4 and 5 are sold out, thus, I signed up for the Masters 35 plus category. Most of my races have been 12 hour mountain bike races so it will be interesting to see if I can keep up with the 35 plus year old hammer heads. I race my mountain bike fast enough to podium in the sport class. I hope I am fast enough for this road race.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

unclesam1973 said:


> Cats 4 and 5 are sold out, thus, I signed up for the Masters 35 plus category. Most of my races have been 12 hour mountain bike races so it will be interesting to see if I can keep up with the 35 plus year old hammer heads. I race my mountain bike fast enough to podium in the sport class. I hope I am fast enough for this road race.


You'll be riding with people that podium in the 1/2 field so have fun  
take it as an opportunity to ride next to a participant in the olympics. And then just dusted by a 50 yo


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*please post*

a post race summary
thx!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*boulevard*

well, it was my first race, so obviously i was in the cat 5. I did warm up, but they were a bit delayed so we stood around for 10 minutes waiting to go and I got pretty well cold--not that it mattered: It was cold --43 degrees and light rain at the start we had a crash in the 1st 300 yards, and a exploding-type flat about 10 seconds after that, so as a group we were skittish, I am not sure how far exactly the descending portion of the loop is, but it must be at least 1/2 the course--and we were going incredibly slow--it is a curvy descent, but i think when dry you'd not need to brake at all. I rode w/o my computer, but i'd say we were going 15-18mph most of it. when we finally turned off old hwy 94 to start the uphill/rolling section, I was absolutely frozen and could not respond when the pace picked up--just started to cramp when i pushed. after a bit I did start to warm up, glasses completely fogged, and when i tried to take them off my hands were so numb i dropped them. However, my legs returned after climbing on hwy 80 (that is the "steeeper" climb. The grades are not horrible---but NO WAY I could do that on a big ring (I am not a bad climber), but it is long and very tough to go hard that long on your own. I hammered as best i could on lap 2 descending , but it was then really raining hard and there was also some hail which hurt like hell--i literally could not look up ahead at times--just had to track the line on the pavement right in front of me. I caught lots of guys and some from the wave ahead, but then I was also caught by the lead pack of the wave behind me. After the race l learned there were several rides who bailed after lap one.
I'd have been completely wiped if i had to do 3 laps. the start/stage area was 3 miles or so from the finish, and all downhill, so after finishing you got to re-freeze by the time you rode back to your car. 
anyway, an epic experience for me, and about as miserable as i've been on a bike.
jim


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> a post race summary
> thx!


maybe they are still shell shocked


----------

